# Recommended Online Benchmade Dealer (US)



## 1DaveN (Jan 2, 2016)

According to the Benchmade site, I don't have a dealer within 50 miles, and I don't ever remember buying a knife online. I'm fine with Amazon, but are there other reputable online dealers I should be considering? 

After months of looking without being able to make up my mind, I seem to have settled on the new Benchmade 698, which I'm hoping will ship this month or next. If you go to their web site and find the new models (under Shop -> New), it appears that their new releases for 2016 are shown as "coming soon."


----------



## light-modder (Jan 2, 2016)

If you have Facebook there is a great Benchmade group. Some of the members seem to be dealers. If you join and ask about someone to buy a knife from you'll get at least a couple responses. I've only bought a used one but every so often I see someone ask for a dealer to buy a knife from. Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## 1DaveN (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks! I joined - now I'll watch the page and hopefully find some dealers. If not, I'll post and ask.


----------



## Felix1 (Jan 9, 2016)

A couple online knife dealers I can strongly recommend who show up on the Benchmade Authorized Dealer list:

AG Russell (http://agrussell.com) -- you won't find a better guarantee in the business

Blade Headquarters (http://www.bladehq.com) -- discounts about as good as anyone, fast shipping, free over $89, good stock, they've taken a lot of my money over the years

Smoky Mountain Knife Works (http://www.smkw.com) -- closer to retail prices and shipping gets right in your pocket but if you're ever in east central Tennessee be sure and stop in, it's worth it


----------



## 1DaveN (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks, Felix, that's good information. I wasn't familiar with AG Russell, but it looks like they've got a number of interesting brands in addition to Benchmade. Like flashlights, one is never enough


----------



## HistoryChannel (Jan 10, 2016)

1DaveN said:


> According to the Benchmade site, I don't have a dealer within 50 miles, and I don't ever remember buying a knife online. I'm fine with Amazon, but are there other reputable online dealers I should be considering?
> 
> After months of looking without being able to make up my mind, I seem to have settled on the new Benchmade 698, which I'm hoping will ship this month or next. If you go to their web site and find the new models (under Shop -> New), it appears that their new releases for 2016 are shown as "coming soon."



Why don't you order direct from Benchmade? If you sign the AKOA form, you will get a discount which is cheaper than most all dealers. I believe its 30% off most all knives which makes it much cheaper than Amazon in most cases. Once you sign up for a BM online account, go to: AKOA FORMS AND RENEWAL. 

Example of discounts:
BM 698: $225.00MSRP $157.50 discounted with AKOA form
BM Fixed Contego: $195.00MSRP $136.50 discounted with AKOA form
BM Griptilian: MSRP$115.00 $80.50 discounted with AKOA form

Once you sign up, as you are browsing you will see the MSRP and the discounted amount. You do have to pay for shipping but sometimes they have free shipping promo so I order up when they do. Right now they have 30% off their custom knives.

Here is how it shows up when I browse (notice the price drop, it's like this site wide)


----------



## Felix1 (Jan 10, 2016)

Great tip, HistoryChannel. Thanks a bunch for a real money saver. Already ordered a custom taking advantage of the discount you highlighted.


----------



## 1DaveN (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks, HistoryChannel - it's not working for me, though. I created the account, signed the form, and logged in, but I'm still just seeing the list price. I'll check it again tomorrow.


----------



## HistoryChannel (Jan 11, 2016)

That's strange. I signed up years ago, maybe 4-5 years ago. They just recently changed and updated their website so I'll have to look for where it is now. You have to activate the LE/Military/EMS account and it gives you 30% off. You can still use other codes with it since it's a default price so if you have a 20% off coupon code it will add to the 30% off and ends up being 50% off, etc. 

It used to be that you just sign the AKOA form and activates the discount.

BTW, the 30% off code for custom knives is LGJ2W2A


----------



## 1DaveN (Jan 11, 2016)

HistoryChannel said:


> That's strange. I signed up years ago, maybe 4-5 years ago. They just recently changed and updated their website so I'll have to look for where it is now. You have to activate the LE/Military/EMS account and it gives you 30% off. You can still use other codes with it since it's a default price so if you have a 20% off coupon code it will add to the 30% off and ends up being 50% off, etc.
> 
> It used to be that you just sign the AKOA form and activates the discount.
> 
> BTW, the 30% off code for custom knives is LGJ2W2A



Thanks - I think you solved it. I didn't tell them I was law enforcement or military, just accepted the agreement. It looks like that's easy to change in the user profile, though. I'm not interested in an automatic, so it shouldn't matter either way.


----------



## Travis b (Feb 12, 2016)

I swear by GPknives. They have great prices and CS. Some of their prices youll have to add to cart to see the sale.


----------

